# Nam Ke Dhare Sagle Jant



## Sardara123 (Jan 27, 2008)

nwm ky Dwry sgly jMq ]
nwm ky Dwry KMf bRhmMf ]
nwm ky Dwry isimRiq byd purwn ]
nwm ky Dwry sunn igAwn iDAwn ]
nwm ky Dwry Awgws pwqwl ]
nwm ky Dwry sgl Awkwr ]
nwm ky Dwry purIAw sB Bvn ]
nwm kY sMig auDry suin sRvn ]
kir ikrpw ijsu AwpnY nwim lwey ]
nwnk cauQy pd mih so jnu giq pwey ]5]



The Naam is the Support of all creatures.
The Naam is the Support of the earth and solar systems.
The Naam is the Support of the Simritees, the Vedas and the Puraanas.
The Naam is the Support by which we hear of spiritual wisdom and meditation.
The Naam is the Support of the Akaashic ethers and the nether regions.
The Naam is the Support of all bodies.
The Naam is the Support of all worlds and realms.
Associating with the Naam, listening to it with the ears, one is saved.
Those whom the Lord mercifully attaches to His Naam
- O Nanak, in the fourth state, those humble servants attain salvation. ||5||






http://www.pikniktubeler.com/video/kv1Sf4aGC_Y/nam-ke-dhare-sagle-jant-nam-ke-dhare-khand-brahmand.asp


----------

